# Chimp Challenge Tech Assistance Thread



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 27, 2010)

Please post any issues you are having with F@H and we will promptly respond. 


CPU folding with SMP/SMP2


Nvidia/ATI GPU folding with GPU2


We also have TeamViewer available and it has made the process much easier in several instances. It allows an experienced team member limited access to your rig to set up the clients. You are in complete control of the process throughout the entire session. I highly suggest this option fro those intimidated by F@H client set-up.


*For SMP2 Passkey's, please PM: Bogmali, El Fiendo, [Ion], or p_o_s_pc*


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 27, 2010)

is there any fix to the F@H client for GTX 4 Series yet?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> is there any fix to the F@H client for GTX 4 Series yet?



No, I do not believe that a client exists yet that will allow F@H on GF100


----------



## mosheen (Apr 28, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110212
Please add  this link to the official thread to help users fold with ATI 5000 series.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 28, 2010)

Folding -bigadv for the first time, click HERE to get started.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay - make it simple for me. I want to fold with 3 i7 920 rigs. One has a 8400gs and another has a X1650. The third has an old PCI video adaptor 
These are crunchers so I don't care about GPU power.
Tell me what to do


----------



## bogmali (Apr 28, 2010)

Hammer-see my post about -bigadv. As long as your OC is stable this is where you'll make a lot of PPD. LMK if you need help.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah they are stable at 3.8 GHz


----------



## bogmali (Apr 28, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Yeah they are stable at 3.8 GHz



Follow the steps on the link that I provided and post any issues.


----------



## mosheen (Apr 28, 2010)

do you have a simple guide to run smp on an i5 750?? vm or windows?? which gives higher ppd??


----------



## bogmali (Apr 28, 2010)

mosheen said:


> do you have a simple guide to run smp on an i5 750?? vm or windows?? which gives higher ppd??



Windows SMP2 gives more PPD since you have a quad. I also recommend folding the A3 core since you have an i5 and make sure you use a passkey in order to get the bonus points. I'll PM you the passkey when you're ready. 

SMP2 FAQ: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86169


----------



## Milky (Apr 30, 2010)

When trying to set up Windows SMP client installation (MPICH version), FAH6 crashes after prompting for a passkey. Any Ideas???


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 30, 2010)

Milky said:


> When trying to set up Windows SMP client installation (MPICH version), FAH6 crashes after prompting for a passkey. Any Ideas???



Try using the auto config program.  That way you won't have to put in the passkey at all, it is already done for you.  

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35294&d=1272629817


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 30, 2010)

Milky said:


> When trying to set up Windows SMP client installation (MPICH version), FAH6 crashes after prompting for a passkey. Any Ideas???



Not sure why you are getting the crashes, but I see you have a 920 and 6GB of RAM.

You could get more PPD by running the -bigadv work units on a VM.

You can get all the info you need to set it up here.


----------



## Trigger911 (May 1, 2010)

I need a smp2 passkey I am setting up and getting ready now


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 1, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> I need a smp2 passkey I am setting up and getting ready now



YHPM


----------



## Hockster (May 1, 2010)

I've got a bunch of spare hardware sitting here. Which combos would give me the best PPD?

C2D 8500@3800MHz, Asus Maximus Formula SE
C2Q Q6600@3000MHz, Gigabyte P35 DQ6
Athlon X2 6400@3200MHz, Asus M2N SLI Deluxe

2 ATI 4870's, 512MB ram
2 ATI 4890's, 1GB ram
1 8800 GTX

Vid cards can be swapped to where ever they'd be best off. System ram varies between 2Gb and 8GB.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 1, 2010)

Hockster said:


> I've got a bunch of spare hardware sitting here. Which combos would give me the best PPD?
> 
> C2D 8500@3800MHz, Asus Maximus Formula SE
> C2Q Q6600@3000MHz, Gigabyte P35 DQ6
> ...


I would set up the Q6600/p35-dq6/8800GTX in one system and let *me*(via Teamviewer) max the crap out of it. I see that rig pulling down 10K + ppd. The quads scale better than the duals.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

if anyone needs the passkey they can also PM me (could you add to OP?)

I will also be willing to help walk through the setup via PM for SMP or GPU for anyone that needs some help(can also provide Screen shots to make it easier)


----------



## Wile E (May 1, 2010)

Just wondering, what prevents you from just posting the passkey in the first post? Wouldn't that make more sense than everyone having to PM for it? Speaking of which, I could use it as well.

Now, I plan on setting up SMP2 on my QX, and I have the 4870X2 and the 8800GT to fold on as well. Now, do I want to run -smp 3 and leave a core free for the gpu clients to use?


----------



## Milky (May 1, 2010)

Thanks, got it working with VM no problem. 

Do you think i should try and run it on my 4870s as well or just my i7?


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2010)

I would let it run with the 8 cores on the CPU.

Folding with ATI is not quite as productive as nVidia, and you would have to use one of the cores for the 4870's to fold on.


----------



## Milky (May 1, 2010)

ok thanks will do!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Thanks, got it working with VM no problem.
> 
> Do you think i should try and run it on my 4870s as well or just my i7?



SMP2 scales very well on core i7's. PM me if you have any issues with the set-up.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 2, 2010)

Guys,

I am trying to setup my i7 to fold bigadv WU. But I am not getting assigned to one. I have to manually enter proxy info for the GPU clients. Is there a way to do so in the VMware player? I have chosen both bridged mode and NAT but not getting assigned any WU.

Appreciate your help!!


----------



## msgclb (May 2, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am trying to setup my i7 to fold bigadv WU. But I am not getting assigned to one. I have to manually enter proxy info for the GPU clients. Is there a way to do so in the VMware player? I have chosen both bridged mode and NAT but not getting assigned any WU.
> 
> Appreciate your help!!



I did a Google search for 'vmware player 3.0 proxy' and this was one of the links. If that doesn't work then maybe you can find one with a search of your own. Good luck.

Make sure you use v3.0.0 as v3.0.1 only allows 4 cores for some reason.


----------



## Wile E (May 2, 2010)

Does this PPD look about right guys?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Does this PPD look about right guys?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100502/Chimp826.png



From what I remember my 4850 did 2500 PPD, why would your superior card being doing less?


----------



## Wile E (May 2, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> From what I remember my 4850 did 2500 PPD, why would your superior card being doing less?



Depends on the work unit. I'm only folding on a single GPU on it, btw.

I'm more concerned about CPU output. Never folded on the SMP client before. Note that I am clocked at 3.6Ghz, for heat reasons.

And with 6GB of ram, would it benefit me to allow big work units.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Depends on the work unit. I'm only folding on a single GPU on it, btw.
> 
> I'm more concerned about CPU output. Never folded on the SMP client before. Note that I am clocked at 3.6Ghz, for heat reasons.
> 
> And with 6GB of ram, would it benefit me to allow big work units.



I would say thats about right for your CPU 
my i7@3.9ghz is ~16k ppd so half of that would be 8k and take off alittle for the lower clocks and the ATI client taking up CPU cycles. Looks fine to me


----------



## mstenholm (May 3, 2010)

I'm stock 2650 miles from my rigs and I will not be back on time for the kick-off. Damn. Will try to make up for it when I do come back. Good speed folders


----------



## crush3r (May 3, 2010)

I'd like to represent TPU with some i7 Powarr but I'm completely lost in the whole VMWare business, what do i need to fold on this i7?


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2010)

crush3r said:


> I'd like to represent TPU with some i7 Powarr but I'm completely lost in the whole VMWare business, what do i need to fold on this i7?



Well, as you only have 3GB of RAM you can't run -bigadv, but at 3.8ghz you should get ~16k PPD running SMP2 (see guide in first post), at 4.5ghz you'd get a good bit more (20k+ PPD due to better bonuses)


----------



## crush3r (May 3, 2010)

Thanks, ambients aren't on my side at the moment and at 3.8 she loads at ~75. Not too comfortable having it much higher than that. I'll set it up now and see how it goes


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2010)

crush3r said:


> Thanks, ambients aren't on my side at the moment and at 3.8 she loads at ~75. Not too comfortable having it much higher than that. I'll set it up now and see how it goes



Ambients are a bit of an issue, at 3.4ghz on my X4 I'm getting close to 60C load (highest I tolerate for AMD CPUs) with up to 90F ambients...hopefully the Corsair H50 which is due to arrive Wednesday will help 
You'll need the passkey in order to get the bonuses, and enter the username/team as ChimPowerUp and 50711, respectively.  PM me for the passkey


----------



## crush3r (May 3, 2010)

One more thing, will SMP2 use all 8 threads, it says "SMP is mainly for Dual Core and Quad Core CPU's" and do I need to do the bit with replacing the exe with win32 one? I'm on win7 64


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2010)

crush3r said:


> One more thing, will SMP2 use all 8 threads, it says "SMP is mainly for Dual Core and Quad Core CPU's" and do I need to do the bit with replacing the exe with win32 one? I'm on win7 64



I've never used SMP2, so you'll need to check w/ one of the experts here (I've only ever used quads and duals), but if you add the -smp 8 flag to the shortcut (along with -smp -advmethods) you should use all 8 threads)


----------



## crush3r (May 3, 2010)

Could an i7 pro chime in? Cheers Ion!


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2010)

crush3r said:


> Could an i7 pro chime in? Cheers Ion!



PM Buck Nasty or p_o_s_pc, I know they've both had practical experience with i7s (and SMP), I've only had practical experience with the latter and theoretical experience with both (reading )


----------



## crush3r (May 3, 2010)

I set it up according to the 'How to set up Windows SMP/SMP2 CPU Client' thread and I'm getting this





Any ideas?

*EDIT:* Re-ran install.bat and it's working now, but only on 1 thread?!


*EDIT 2:* It's now running at 50% cpu usage?


----------



## bogmali (May 3, 2010)

SMP2 will use all eight cores with the flags: -smp 8 -advmethods -verbosity 9

I found that the VMware image is more responsive than the windows client when running non-bigadv WUs. You can use the -bigadv FAQ that I had. Instead of running the command ./fah6 -bigadv -smp 7 or 8, you can just do ./fah6 -advmethods -smp 8 and watch it fly


----------



## crush3r (May 3, 2010)

It's now running all 8. If the system's unstable will it tell me on the spot when it has an error or just wait till the end of the WU and say it's not valid?


----------



## bogmali (May 3, 2010)

crush3r said:


> It's now running all 8. If the system's unstable will it tell me on the spot when it has an error or just wait till the end of the WU and say it's not valid?



You will get errors once it starts folding, usually right away if your rig is unstable.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 3, 2010)

Guys,

Could anyone please tell me the smp and bigadv WU assignment servers? I am not getting assigned a WU.

Ping to these servers get me 4 replies. But when I open these in a browser on port 80 or 8080, it says blocked.

171.64.65.54 
130.237.232.140


----------



## msgclb (May 3, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> Could anyone please tell me the smp and bigadv WU assignment servers? I am not getting assigned a WU.
> 
> ...



All of my bigadv rigs use this assignment server.

171.62.108.22

You might be interested in this Folding@home server status link


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 3, 2010)

I have never owned a 8600GT before but would you say ~2.1k PPD is good for the GPU? (shaders at 1650mhz) 353pt WU btw


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have never owned a 8600GT before but would you say ~2.1k PPD is good for the GPU? (shaders at 1650mhz) 353pt WU btw



That's incredible, I got ~1700 on 353pt WUs on an EVGA 8600GTS SSC, less on larger WUs (down to ~1400 on 1888s)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 4, 2010)

crush3r said:


> Could an i7 pro chime in? Cheers Ion!



the SMP 2 client WILL run on all 8threads WITHOUT using any flags. The new A3 core added support for 8threads. All you have to do is setup the SMP2 client like normal and all is good


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2010)

guys, does everything seem to be working fine?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 4, 2010)

Posting to receive updates.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 4, 2010)

@CP Looks good to me


----------



## mosheen (May 4, 2010)

Who's folding on ATI???
It is messing with my CPU client. And thats with the appropriate environment variables.
CPU@3.5ghz
GPU@725mhz

CPU alone = 9000-10000 PPD
CPU+GPU = 3000 PPD CPU
                3000 PPD GPU

According to HFM.

I guess i'll have to concentrate on CPU only.

Anyone having the same problem??


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2010)

mosheen said:


> Who's folding on ATI???
> It is messing with my CPU client. And thats with the appropriate environment variables.
> CPU@3.5ghz
> GPU@725mhz
> ...



I just posted mine two posts ago, I got a 5770 going.

When I get home today, I'll go on about getting both 5770's to crunch, boost the output for the team a bit .  They are in crossfire so one is not crunching at the moment.


----------



## mosheen (May 4, 2010)

GPU client works fine, but getting 3500 PPD on a 5850 sucks.


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2010)

mosheen said:


> GPU client works fine, but getting 3500 PPD on a 5850 sucks.



That, unfortunately, is what ATi owners must put up with (at least for now), I switched my HD5670 out for a G80 8800GTS just for F@H, it's about equal in games but easily holds 3.5-4x the PPD


----------



## HammerON (May 4, 2010)

So I set-up one of my i7 920 crunchers to fold using -bigadv.
I checked how much ram was showing in windows (6 GB) and then un-installed Boinc. I then followed the steps Bog outlined and got it running (or so I thought). It would start running and then stop. I had to re-start the computer as it kept freezing
I then opened Task Manager and realized it said that I had 4 GB 
I then looked in windows and it stated that I had 6 GB (4 useable)...
CPUz showed 6 GB. It was late and I had to be at work at 7:00 am, so I quit for the night.

This was going to be the only i7 920 out of the three that was going to run -bigadv as my other two rigs only have 4 GB's each.
I will get the other two set-up tonight (hopefully) with SMP2. This sure is a lot more work to get set-up than WCG (Boinc)


----------



## bogmali (May 4, 2010)

When you get to the VMWare window before you "play" the image, go to edit and increase your allocated memory from 4600 to 4800 and you should not have anymore freezing. Also, try to enable RAMdisk on the online configuration that way the image will use some of your unused HDD space instead of the RAM when it needs more memory. All of my 920's have 12GB of RAM so naturally I do not have this issue


----------



## crush3r (May 4, 2010)

Is there any way to tell it which WU's to run (ie higher ppd ones) or are they just assigned randomly?
ATM the i7 is fluctuating from 9k ppd on some wu's to 18k ppd on others, shouldn't it be the same for all WU's?


----------



## Broom2455 (May 4, 2010)

I got instructions from Oily to set everything up, but I kept getting errors when clicking install.bat for Cpu folding. I have just installed teamviewer. Anyone help??? Please Pm if you can


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 4, 2010)

Broom2455 said:


> I got instructions from Oily to set everything up, but I kept getting errors when clicking install.bat for Cpu folding. I have just installed teamviewer. Anyone help??? Please Pm if you can



Run the install.bat as an admin.


----------



## Broom2455 (May 4, 2010)

I ran as admin, but kept getting errors


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 4, 2010)

Broom2455 said:


> I ran as admin, but kept getting errors



Post a screenshot of your errors.


----------



## HammerON (May 5, 2010)

bogmali said:


> When you get to the VMWare window before you "play" the image, go to edit and increase your allocated memory from 4600 to 4800 and you should not have anymore freezing. Also, try to enable RAMdisk on the online configuration that way the image will use some of your unused HDD space instead of the RAM when it needs more memory. All of my 920's have 12GB of RAM so naturally I do not have this issue
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100504/VMWare.jpg



I was able to up the RAM to 4800 and enable RAMdisk (although it stated it was experimental):






Going to give her another try...


----------



## HammerON (May 5, 2010)

Okay - I am about done with this stupid shit~!

After I hit submit, here is what I got:




Don't have a clue what any of that means

Then after some time of no CPU usage (but memory peaking through the roof) I get this message:





Actually that was not the pic I was looking to post, but I forgot I couldn't use screenshot because the system was soooooooo freak'n unresponsive. I coulndn't even shut her down, had to use the power button AGAIN:shadedshu

Is my ram causing this? Did I set this up wrong? Am I just retarded (don't answer that)
When folding with the cpu, is the GPU (8400gs in this rig) being used at all?
How do you shut the VM off once started?

I take it I should wipe everyting and load the SMP2...
I am really mad that this rig is not crunching (like it has been for over 5 months solid)

I was thinking of re-installing Win 7 64 to try and fix the stupid RAM issue (Windows states I have 6 GB, but only 4 useable; while CPUz shows 6 GB). Would I be able to run the -bigadv then????

I could ask more questions, but will try to refrain at this point


----------



## Wile E (May 5, 2010)

mosheen said:


> Who's folding on ATI???
> It is messing with my CPU client. And thats with the appropriate environment variables.
> CPU@3.5ghz
> GPU@725mhz
> ...


Yeah, even with environment variables installed, the ATI client kills my CPU client. I have only switched the ATI client off since I downloaded a brand new cpu work unit about 2 hours ago, and already the cpu ppd increased enough that my overall ppd is the same as with the ATI client running.


----------



## bogmali (May 5, 2010)

@ Hammer

Check this out:

From the VMWare window get your IP for the config.....






Then fire up your browser and enter the IP on the address bar.....






Follow all the checks the I have on mine and don't forget to put a check on the "reboot on submit" to make the changes take effect.

Finish product...


----------



## HammerON (May 5, 2010)

bogmali said:


> @ Hammer
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> ...



Too late
I went ahead and changed the settings through the browser to "un-selected Bigadv" and selected "Advmethods". So far she is running really nice (although I have no idea as the FAH box tells me nothing):


----------



## bogmali (May 5, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Too late
> I went ahead and changed the settings through the browser to "un-selected Bigadv" and selected "Advmethods". So far she is running really nice (although I have no idea as the FAH box tells me nothing):
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100505/Capture012920.jpg



No worries....you can always go back to this if you decide to change to bigadv


----------



## HammerON (May 5, 2010)

Would it be better to use the VM on all three i7's?
I installed this on another i7 rig:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1228229#post1228229


----------



## hertz9753 (May 5, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Would it be better to use the VM on all three i7's?
> I installed this on another i7 rig:
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1228229#post1228229



You can run avdmethods on smp2.  Crap now I'm confused.


----------



## HammerON (May 5, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> You can run avdmethods on smp2.  Crap now I'm confused.



No shit - tell me about it

I have been a cruncher for over a year and it is easy to install and run~
This is totally different. However I want to help our team succeed in this challange.


----------



## bogmali (May 5, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Would it be better to use the VM on all three i7's?
> I installed this on another i7 rig:
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1228229#post1228229



I personally do not have a good grasp on the bonus point system on the SMP2 (Core A3) but the bigadv could net you somewhere between 50K-65K points with the bonus (depending on your OC) in a 48 hour period *on one rig* . If you have multiple i7 920's like msgclb and you run bigadv on all of them......you get the picture


----------



## HammerON (May 5, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I personally do not have a good grasp on the bonus point system on the SMP2 (Core A3) but the bigadv could net you somewhere between 50K-65K points with the bonus (depending on your OC) in a 48 hour period *on one rig* . If you have multiple i7 920's like msgclb and you run bigadv on all of them......you get the picture



Yeah that would be great; however I only have 4 GB of RAM on two of my systems.


----------



## theonedub (May 5, 2010)

Tomorrow I will start using the -bigadv flag. Can I still use Firefox while running those WUs or does it really max out all resources?


----------



## msgclb (May 5, 2010)

HammerON said:


> (although I have no idea as the FAH box tells me nothing):



After booting FAH using the web config process it doesn't show any output. This can be found in a message file. In your image you'll notice that you're at the command prompt:

root@FAH:~#

To display the progress of FAH at the command prompt type: [tail -f fah-out.log]

root@FAH:~# tail -f fah-out.log
[fah-out.log output]

'tail -f' outputs a file but does not return to the command prompt. To stop this process you need to type: [^C]

root@FAH:~# tail -f fah-out.log
[fah-out.log output]
^C

Now you're back to the FAH command prompt. When you want to shutdown FAH you would type: [shutdown -h now]

root@FAH:~# shutdown -h now


----------



## D.Law (May 5, 2010)

Hammer: Are you sure you are running Windows 7 x64? It may be a stupid question to ask but me personal experience tells me that you are actually running 32-Bit windows. Please help post a screenshot of your System Info screen. Lastly, make sure you have VT turned on in BIOS though directed IO is optional.

And there another user that complains about F@H... As previously mentioned, it took me 2 solid days trying to get 3 -bigadv and 9 GPU to fold properly. 


___________________________________________________________________________________________________
| Cruncher #1 - Core i7-980X | Cruncher #2 - Core i7-965 | Cruncher #3 - 2 x Xeon E5430 | Cruncher #4 - 2 x Xeon E5420 | Cruncher #5 - 2 x Xeon E5420 | Cruncher #6 - Core i7-920 |
| Cruncher #7 - Core i7-920 | Cruncher #8 - Core i7-870 | Cruncher #9 - Core i7-860 | Cruncher #10 - Core i5-750 | Cruncher #11 - C2Q 9450 | Cruncher #12 - C2Q 9400 |

Total Threads - 88
___________________________________________________________________________________________________
| Folding #1 - ATI Radeon HD5870 | Folding #2 - ATI Radeon HD5870 | Folding #3 - ATI Radeon HD5850 | Folding #4 - ATI Radeon HD5850 |
| Folding #5 - ATI Radeon HD4890 | Folding #6 - ATI Radeon HD4870 | Folding #7 - ATI Radeon HD4870 | Folding #8 - NVIDIA GTX260 | Folding #9 - NVIDIA GTX260 |
___________________________________________________________________________________________________
Proudly Crunching & Folding for TPU!!!​


----------



## crush3r (May 5, 2010)

I'm getting this 'No work to do' error, how do I fix it?


----------



## msgclb (May 5, 2010)

crush3r said:


> I'm getting this 'No work to do' error, how do I fix it?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100505/f@herror1.jpg



Sometimes a server runs out of work and I'd guess sometimes...

When this has happened to me, I select the client, type Ctrl-C, restart the client and hope the damn thing works.


----------



## crush3r (May 5, 2010)

What are you copying? the client cfg file?


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2010)

crush3r said:


> What are you copying? the client cfg file?



Control+C in this context doesn't copy anything, it closes the FAH cleint


----------



## crush3r (May 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Control+C in this context doesn't copy anything, it closes the FAH cleint


Okay, however much I do this it refuses to work, could the servers be overloaded? Anybody else having this issue?


----------



## bogmali (May 5, 2010)

crush3r said:


> Okay, however much I do this it refuses to work, could the servers be overloaded? Anybody else having this issue?



Yup two of my rigs. Let it sit there or CTRL C, reboot or restart and it will eventually pick up a WU.


----------



## HammerON (May 5, 2010)

D.Law said:


> Hammer: Are you sure you are running Windows 7 x64? It may be a stupid question to ask but me personal experience tells me that you are actually running 32-Bit windows. Please help post a screenshot of your System Info screen. Lastly, make sure you have VT turned on in BIOS though directed IO is optional.
> 
> And there another user that complains about F@H... As previously mentioned, it took me 2 solid days trying to get 3 -bigadv and 9 GPU to fold properly.
> 
> ...



Yep Win7 64:





Running two of the three folding rigs on Win7 64-bit and one on Vista 32-bit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2010)

Well I went ahead and removed a 5770 from my main rig and installed it in my 2nd cruncher.  This way I can have two 5770's folding


----------



## kid41212003 (May 6, 2010)

Can I have a passkey for SMP2 client pls?


----------



## niko084 (May 6, 2010)

CP, what your 5770's getting for points?

Highly considering buying one to replace my 4850, I know it's not a huge upgrade but it's Dx11 and some kicken green power.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 6, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Can I have a passkey for SMP2 client pls?



YGPM


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

niko084 said:


> CP, what your 5770's getting for points?
> 
> Highly considering buying one to replace my 4850, I know it's not a huge upgrade but it's Dx11 and some kicken green power.



about 2,300.  Check out my stats page so you can see 

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=fah&name=Chicken_Patty50711

***EDIT***

Anybody knows how to display hosts like in WCG?


----------



## kid41212003 (May 6, 2010)

My GPU client is running just fine, but SMP just popped up and exited itself, couldn't even set the settings...


----------



## D.Law (May 6, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Yep Win7 64:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100505/Capture013.jpg
> 
> Running two of the three folding rigs on Win7 64-bit and one on Vista 32-bit.



Take a look at  the link below. Don't sound like good news to me though...:shadedshu

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/269631-30-allowing


___________________________________________________________________________________________________
| Cruncher #1 - Core i7-980X | Cruncher #2 - Core i7-965 | Cruncher #3 - 2 x Xeon E5430 | Cruncher #4 - 2 x Xeon E5420 | Cruncher #5 - 2 x Xeon E5420 | Cruncher #6 - Core i7-920 |
| Cruncher #7 - Core i7-920 | Cruncher #8 - Core i7-870 | Cruncher #9 - Core i7-860 | Cruncher #10 - Core i5-750 | Cruncher #11 - C2Q 9450 | Cruncher #12 - C2Q 9400 |

Total Threads - 88
___________________________________________________________________________________________________
| Folding #1 - ATI Radeon HD5870 | Folding #2 - ATI Radeon HD5870 | Folding #3 - ATI Radeon HD5850 | Folding #4 - ATI Radeon HD5850 |
| Folding #5 - ATI Radeon HD4890 | Folding #6 - ATI Radeon HD4870 | Folding #7 - ATI Radeon HD4870 | Folding #8 - NVIDIA GTX260 | Folding #9 - NVIDIA GTX260 |
___________________________________________________________________________________________________
Proudly Crunching & Folding for TPU!!!​


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

D.Law said:


> Take a look at  the link below. Don't sound like good news to me though...:shadedshu
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/269631-30-allowing
> 
> ...



When I had that issue I had a dead RAM slot


----------



## hertz9753 (May 6, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> My GPU client is running just fine, but SMP just popped up and exited itself, couldn't even set the settings...



Did you try disabling UAC?  What operating system?


----------



## kid41212003 (May 6, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Did you try disabling UAC?  What operating system?



I disabled that right after I finished installing Windows months ago. Windows 7 Pro x64.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 6, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I disabled that right after I finished installing Windows months ago. Windows 7 Pro x64.



Are you trying to run install in the smp folder?  If so, try opening it without admininstrator.


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> about 2,300.  Check out my stats page so you can see
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=fah&name=Chicken_Patty50711
> 
> ...



Can't


----------



## kid41212003 (May 6, 2010)

install.bat ran fine, and I have the double lines saying that it's working. When I tried to run Folding@Home exe file, cmd windows popped up and exited right after that, I couldn't even see what  happened.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 6, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> install.bat ran fine, and I have the double lines saying that it's working. When I tried to run Folding@Home exe file, cmd windows popped up and exited right after that, I couldn't even see what  happened.



Did you delete the original exe and replace with the 6.29 binary drop-in?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 6, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Did you delete the original exe and replace with the 6.29 binary drop-in?



I was thinking that he forgot the desktop shortcut and flags.  Now a question, do I need the shortcut to run the smp?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 6, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I was thinking that he forgot the desktop shortcut and flags.  Now a question, do I need the shortcut to run the smp?


No, you can add the flags to the exe in the F@H folder and run it from there. Shortcuts add accessibility from the desktop.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 6, 2010)

That was it, thanks. Got it running now.


----------



## HammerON (May 6, 2010)

D.Law said:


> Take a look at  the link below. Don't sound like good news to me though...:shadedshu
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/269631-30-allowing
> 
> ...



I have had this problem before on another rig. I re-installed Win 7 and everything was fine. I just don't want to do that know that the rig is folding.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 6, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I have had this problem before on another rig. I re-installed Win 7 and everything was fine. I just don't want to do that know that the rig is folding.



With my Zeon 3570 and Asus gene II MB, if set my memory in the bios to 1600 I only get 4GB in Win Vista 64.  If set it to 1333 I get 6GB.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 6, 2010)

Guys,

Anyway to fold -bigadv WU without using linux?? I cant seem to get to enter any proxy info in the linux guest on VMware and thus I am not able to receive WU. As of now my i7 is folding -smp WU..but the ppd is very low. But something is better than nothing for our team in the chimp challenge!!

Appreciate your help!!


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> Anyway to fold -bigadv WU without using linux?? I cant seem to get to enter any proxy info in the linux guest on VMware and thus I am not able to receive WU. As of now my i7 is folding -smp WU..but the ppd is very low. But something is better than nothing for our team in the chimp challenge!!
> 
> Appreciate your help!!



Nope, the only way to run -bigadv is with Linux, either in a VM or natively


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

Guys, I just was pointed out by a member that I was crunching under the wrong username

How can I change that now or do I have to uninstall and install again?


----------



## kid41212003 (May 6, 2010)

In the properties of the shortcut, type in -configonly


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> In the properties of the shortcut, type in -configonly



Thanks that did the trick


----------



## Wile E (May 7, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> In the properties of the shortcut, type in -configonly



You can also just go to the folder you installed it and manually change it in client.cfg


----------



## mlee49 (May 7, 2010)

Hey guys I'm trying to work through this VM stuff and not sure if it's working.  I'm maxing out at 100% load but I'm not sure it's working can someone clarify?


----------



## msgclb (May 7, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Hey guys I'm trying to work through this VM stuff and not sure if it's working.  I'm maxing out at 100% load but I'm not sure it's working can someone clarify?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100507/c1.png



See if this helps.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1881530&postcount=75


----------



## mlee49 (May 7, 2010)

Yup, it was working the whole time.  I read through the whole configuration posts but missed that post completely.

i7 folding and a 9600GSO goin at it


----------



## overclocking101 (May 7, 2010)

so I crunch my cpu for a different forum but I'll throw my gpu's down for tpu maybe you will do good this year i know evga is talking smak about us on the smack talk speak easy thing and it just makes me angry lets crank it up tpu!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 7, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> so I crunch my cpu for a different forum but I'll throw my gpu's down for tpu maybe you will do good this year i know evga is talking smak about us on the smack talk speak easy thing and it just makes me angry lets crank it up tpu!



OCN?  Come on in, TPU is small , but proud.


----------



## DriedFrogPills (May 7, 2010)

are the GPU work assignment servers down?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2010)

DriedFrogPills said:


> are the GPU work assignment servers down?



My ATI card is waiting for work, so maybe it's the ATI servers.  Which could be bad as it's the middle of the night at Stanford.


----------



## DriedFrogPills (May 7, 2010)

yep thats my problem as well

edit: update ATI servers working again


----------

